# Schei** DSL



## AndreDau (19. März 2005)

hi @all 

habe problem mit meinem DSL (habe T-DSL 1000) 

mein internet geht nach einer zeit immer aus aber die verbindung zeigt an das ich online bin 

so nach 2-3min geht der wieder rein und ich kann wieder internet seiten öffnen 




ps:habe einen vigor 2500 router und gehe mit 2 computer online 
und habe kein FP 



mfg:Andre


ps:der andere pc hat das gleiche problem!


----------

